# Structural PM Cut Score vs Other PM Cut Score



## playboyman007 (Sep 6, 2010)

Does the 'cut score' varies between the civil depth of choice? After reviewing selective materials between the various depth, its obvious the structural depth covers a wider range than other depths; thus led me to ask the question.

I'm planning to take the structural portion, but after a brief review of the transportation and geotechnical chapters of the CERM (for which the materials are much less than the materials in the structural) it made me realize it would be unfair for structural depth takers to be graded on the same 'cut score' level as other depths.

Any thoughts on manner?


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 7, 2010)

playboyman007 said:


> Does the 'cut score' varies between the civil depth of choice? After reviewing selective materials between the various depth, its obvious the structural depth covers a wider range than other depths; thus led me to ask the question.
> I'm planning to take the structural portion, but after a brief review of the transportation and geotechnical chapters of the CERM (for which the materials are much less than the materials in the structural) it made me realize it would be unfair for structural depth takers to be graded on the same 'cut score' level as other depths.
> 
> Any thoughts on manner?



NCEES already figure this out, and Struc PM is difficult than any Civil PM, the level of diffculty interms of cut should be balance off to other Civil PM depth.


----------



## Isar (Sep 7, 2010)

Now they do.

So I am assuming passing the others was a little easier before when they would average the lower scores of the Structures takers.


----------



## IlPadrino (Sep 8, 2010)

playboyman007 said:


> Any thoughts on manner?


Cut scores are determined for each depth... but they're all indexed to the 70% adjusted score needed to pass.


----------



## csb (Sep 8, 2010)

I'd also like to add that the CERM is kinda lacking as the only resource you would need to pass the transportation depth. He left a lot out and you really need to bring the right reference materials. I don't think it's fair to judge the depths based on how well it's covered in the CERM.


----------



## sab35263 (Sep 8, 2010)

csb said:


> I'd also like to add that the CERM is kinda lacking as the only resource you would need to pass the transportation depth. He left a lot out and you really need to bring the right reference materials. I don't think it's fair to judge the depths based on how well it's covered in the CERM.


I don't think the structural depth is represented well in the CERM. I highly believe that the CERM will only help you for the morning session only. One needs to bring further references for the afternoon session.


----------



## STEEL MAN (Sep 8, 2010)

CERM covers the theory, formulas and some sample problems of the basics. If you go for in depth it does not help much and we all know that. So for this topic it is obvious Struct PM using CERM and compairng it to other disciplines is way difficult compared to other depths. NCEES figure out how to level off the other depths in terms of cut off.


----------

